
Very Quietly, Home Office Backs Down on Psychoactive Substances Act - neverminder
http://www.politics.co.uk/blogs/2016/05/24/very-quietly-home-office-backs-down-on-psychoactive-substanc
======
alimw
"But those huge powers you gave yourself, they still stay there, making all
sorts of actions technically illegal. It's the state which decides when it
wants to enforce them."

It's not only to the state that the power accrues. Any individual copper can
choose to ignore "guidance" if they don't like the look of someone.

------
teslabox
> and monoamine transporters for stimulants like MDMA and cocaine and so on,
> as well as a few others.

A very useful monoamine drug is available at most aquarium stores.

I wonder if they will try to outlaw 'getting high with restaurant supplies'
[1].

[1] [http://www.howdoigethigh.com](http://www.howdoigethigh.com)

